# [eBay] PC + Xbox 360 + 28&amp;quot; Viewsonic TFT + Receiver + Lautspecher + Headset uvm...



## Minaith (3. April 2009)

< Link entfernt >

Würde mich über ein paar Preisvorschläge freuen, die 1555 €  brauchen nur eBay Leute zahlen 



Ich bin bald zum Praxissemester in Australien und bleibe danach noch eine Weile dort.. Da ich beim Goethe Institut in Sydney als Praktikant kein Gehalt bekomme und mir auch noch den Aufenthalt danach finanzieren muss, möchte ich jetzt meine Home Entertainment Ausrüstung in gute Hände verkaufen.

Wer einen schnellen PC für Arbeit / Videoschnitt / Spielen möchte, dazu noch eine Konsole und TV, für den ist das hier das richtige Angebot: Das System eignet sich hervorragend als Anlage / DVD Player / Spielestation / TV..
Dabei ist ein moderner Core 2 Quad Prozessor PC von Intel mit ATI's aktueller High-End Grafikkarte HD4870 (meine Version hat sogar doppelt soviel Speicher wie die Standardversion), eine Xbox 360 die mit Ixtreme 1.4 Firmware geflasht wurde, ein Smart MX40 Receiver, Lautsprecher, ein Top-Headset, Maus und Tastatur.

Ich habe beim gesamten System, allen Komponenten darauf geachtet, dass alles harmonisch zusammenpasst und das ideale Ergebnis aus Preis / Leistung herauskommt. Der Monitor hat eine Auflösung, die höher als FullHD ist, über die Xbox und den PC erstrahlt diese in voller Pracht, das TV-Bild (digi Sat) kann sich aber auch noch sehen lassen .


Viewsonic vx2835wm 27,5 Zoll Monitor
An den ist momentan mein PC, die XBOX 360 und mein Receiver angeschlossen. Der Monitor verfügt über alle nötigen Steckplätze, umstecken ist also nicht nötig, wenn man vom PC betrieb genug hat und TV gucken möchte. Der Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1200, keine Pixelfehler und ist in neuwertigem Zustand, Rechnung vom Ende des letzten Jahres und die OVP sind noch vorhanden.

SmartMX40 Receiver
Digitaler Satelliten Receiver mit Aufnahmefunktion / Timeshift auf externen Festplatten. (Rechnung vorhanden, NP: 88 Euro)

SpeedLink Serenity 2.1 Lautsprecher
In sehr gutem Zustand, Soundqualität und Lautstärke sind top! Hier sind ebenfalls PC, Receiver, XBOX dran angeschlossen. Leider haben die Lautsprecher nicht soviele Anschlüsse wie der Monitor, daher ist einmal Umstecken nötig. Dies ist jedoch nicht weiter tragisch, ich nutze dafür Klinkenstecker in der Kabelfernbedienung der Lautspecher. (Kabel gibts dabei)

 Xbox 360
Super Zustand inkl 60 GB Festplatte - nie online gewesen und inkl neuen updates und neuem dashboard

Mein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition USB Headset
Das Headset ist ebenfalls in einem TOP-Zustand und ich habe es erst kürzlich als Abo-Prämie der PC Games erhalten. OVP habe ich glaube ich nicht mehr, dafür aber die original Neoprentasche. In den Ohrmuscheln sind mehrere Lautsprecher, hier kommt also echtes 5.1 herüber.

Meine Cherry Cymotion Tastatur
Die Tastatur hat keinen numerischen Tastenblock und ist kompakt, erinnert eher an Notebooktastaturen. Sie besitzt Makrofunktionen (programmierbare Tastenfunktionen) und hat eignet sich auch perfekt zum schreiben .


Logitech MX518 Maus
Die Logitech 518 Maus wurde ebenfalls letztes Jahr bei Amazon gekauft, befindet sich in Top Zustand. Mit Tasten ober- und unterhalb des Mausrädchens lässt sich die Abtastrate ändern und somit die Drehgeschwindigkeit / die Präzision.


Gaming PC

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 95 Watt Box

Mainboard: Asus P5E X38

Grafikkarte: HD 4870 Sonic Dual Edition 1024MB

Ram: OCZ Reaper 1066 MHZ DDR2

Gehäuse: APlus Twin Engine / an der Seite ist eine Plexiglasscheibe, die leider einen Riss bekommen hat, dieser beeinträchtigt den PC / die Lüftung jedoch nicht

Netzteil: Xilence XP600 Gaming Edition

CPU Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Extreme

Festplatte: 250GB Von Samsung

Optisches CD/DVD Laufwerk von Samsung

TP Link W-Lan PCI Karte

Soundkarte Asus Supreme FX 2

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista home Premium 64 Bit (keine Probleme gehabt mit Treibern etc, alles läuft harmonisch zusammen)




Spiele:
Tom Clancy's HAWX (nur single player gespielt, key unregistriert)
Company of Heroes (noch eingeschweißt)
Splinter Cell Chaos Theorie
Battlefield 2 + 2 Addons
Battlefield 2142 + Addon
Guild Wars inklusive 2 Addons (Account inkl. gut ausgerüstet)
Race Driver: Grid
Neverwinter Nights 2 (engl)
Prey
The Fall
Juiced
Herr Der Ringe
Project Snowblind
.. und noch ein paar Spiele, die eher Dreingabe sind . Die wohl besten Titel der Liste sind HAWX, COH und GRID, wobei auch die BF Spiele, NWN und Guild Wars noch nicht ausgedient haben.



Ich habe noch die Rechnungen für alle wichtigen Sachen, darunter CPU, Ram, Kühler, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Receiver, Monitor...

Ich habe Hawx auf 1920x1200 directx10.1 ohne probleme gespielt, auf dem PC liefen  ALLE MEINE SPIELE, darunter auch aktuelle DirectX10.1 Titel auf maximalen Einstellungen und 1920x1200 ohne Probleme und Ruckler. Der PC ist auch sehr sehr schnell bei Physikberechnungen, Videoschnitt und Rendering.

Der Rechner ist also allen aktuellen Titeln mehr als gewachsen und dank DirectX 10.1 Unterstützung der Grafikkarte und Quad-Technologie des Prozessors  auch sehr zukunftssicher.
Der PC ist nicht übertaktet, wer sich hier heranwagen möchte, hat aufgrund der herausragenden Kühlleistung und desProzessors mit G0 Stepping aber alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Ich bin Nichtraucher auch in meinem Zimmer wurde noch nie geraucht , ich habe alles pfleglich behandelt. Einzig die Plexiglasscheibe an der Gehäusewand hat durch einen Umstürzenden Blumentopf einen Riss bekommen.. Ich hatte vorher einen anderen Tower von Aplus, da war leider der Lüfter defekt und ist seitdem als RMA unterwegs.. Falls ich den vor Australien noch zurückbekomme, baue ich den PC gerne in den neuen Tower um.. Der hat einen größeren Lüfter und ein Seitengitter, ist außerdem schwarz. Ob das noch was wird, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.

Das Gesamtpaket ist praktisch für alle, die auf kleinem Raum TV, Konsole, PC unterbringen möchten. Ich fand die 28" für alles mehr als ausreichend, auf Anfrage gebe ich auch eine neue schwenkbare Hama Wandhalterung für den Monitor hinzu. Die Bildqualität lässt sich per Knopfdruck einstellen: Es sind Profile im Monitor gespeichert für Film, Text, Spiele, etc...



Hier mal der aktuelle (gebraucht)Wert der ganzen Komponenten
PC: 800 Euro
Monitor: 400 Euro
Lautsprecher: 70 Euro
Headset: 50 Euro
Maus+ Tastatur: 50 Euro
XBOX 360 mit Flash und 60GB Platte : 200 Euro
Spiele:  150 Euro
Receiver: 60 Euro
Betriebssystem: 50 Euro
Kabel etc: 20 Euro


Ich gebe alle nötigen Kabel dazu inkl HDMI-DVI, mehreren Klinke/Klinke etc.
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Köln, am liebsten wäre mir ein Selbstabholer, da der Versand sich bei den vielen und nicht gerade handlichen Sachen etwas schwierig gestaltet.
Das System kann auch besichtigt werden vor dem Kauf. Ich bin für Anfragen offen, falls Sie zum Beispiel das System ohne Receiver und Xbox erstehen wollen, einfach mailen, der Preis geht dann natürlich herunter !

Wenn der PC für mehr als 1500 Euro versteigert wird
lege ich noch hinzu:
Eine 500 GB externe Festplatte von Trekstor für zusätzliche Daten oder zum Aufnehmen am Receiver
Ein weiteres Xbox 360 Gamepad

Einen USB Multi Card Reader von Google
Einige weitere neuere Spiele


Auf Anfrage formatiere ich den PC und spiele Vista und die Treiber neu auf. Der PC ist somit sofort betriebsbereit. Gleiches gilt für die Xbox - ich lösche vorher alle Speicherstände etc und lege ein generisches Spielerprofil an, welches Sie entweder behalten oder durch ein neues ersetzen können.


----------



## GorrestFump (3. April 2009)

*AW: [eBay] PC + Xbox 360 + 28&quot; Viewsonic TFT + Receiver + Lautspecher + Headset uvm..*

Hi, ich würde die sachen einzeln verkaufen, als so ein paket kriegst du's schwer los.

Ich hätte interesse an der x-box. Hast gleich ne pm.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2009)

*AW: [eBay] PC + Xbox 360 + 28&quot; Viewsonic TFT + Receiver + Lautspecher + Headset uvm..*

Ich hab den Link zu deiner Auktion entfernt. 

Wer eine gehackte Konsole verkauft darf hier kein Markplatz für eben solche erwarten. Du kannst gerne einzelne Preise hier auflisten, aber damit exzessiv zu werben, dass die XBox360 gehackt ist, ist meiner Meinung nach zuviel des Guten.

*Closed.*


----------

